# So I am back and with a vengeance



## BeenHereB4 (Jul 21, 2014)

<removed content for now> Sorry folks - the comments you made are on the spot. Thanks!


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Apparently not sick enough of being sick and tired. You're still there and taking it.

The only one who's kept you in this is you.

The Calvary isn't coming. It's all up to you.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Scrape some pennies together and buy your own divorce kit. Then drive the agenda to completion. But, it kinda seems this is a demented game betwixt the two of you.


----------

